# Upgrading small wheels on 924 series Ariens to large wheels



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings friends.....I have a question for those with more experience then me...most everyone? I have an original 924 series machine with the 8 hp engine and small wheels. I just picked up a early eighties 924 24 in machine and am wondering if the taller chute and big tires can be swapped to the other machine. I figure the hubs will be swapped as well. Next.....will the bigger tire really throw the ground speed off? If so, how did they compensate for it with the newer 924? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes - the speed will be off. They probably compensate with different size pulleys.

The chute question will require pictures or you will have to look and make the decision.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

The speed would be off, but my concern would be about the new geometry of the bucket against the ground. How much bigger are we talking here?


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm with JD. 
The scraper may be higher than you like leaving more snow behind.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

They are both 924 model blowers, but I haven't checked out the placement of the axle shafts to see if they are in a different spot. I have a 924 32 incher that has the big tires as well, I can put chains on the small tired machine, but I really like the look of the big tires, and the parts machine has a new pair of SnoHogs on it! If it doesn't look feasable, then the snowHogs will go on the 32 incher. I guess I'm just a hotrodder at heart.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Greetings, cranman.

The tall chute, definitely. Here's my 924000 series that started life as a 1979 924040 (8hp, 24", big wheels, no differential):










I added the tall chute from a later 924000 series, and then found a guy selling a 924050 with no engine and a blown auger gearbox. I bought the 924050 because it came with a tall chute (I am holding on to it for my next Ariens project), large wheels with Snow hog tires, and a differential:










I removed the wheels+tires from the 924050 and installed them on the 924040. I then retrofitted the differential from the 924050 into the 924040 as well (if I recall, the axle diameter is different between the two). 

It is feasible to add the large wheels but you may have to swap out the axles/bearing/bearing carrier from your parts machine.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

cranman said:


> I guess I'm just a hotrodder at heart.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

By the way, using photoshop on a laptop touchpad while lying down is very difficult!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

On April 1st you should send this pic to a local auto shop with a dyno and ask to set up an appointment.


----------

